# just added some swords



## staples (May 7, 2004)

Hey guys just added two swords to my 75gallon. My six baby reds seem to love them.







I've never had any live plants any advice. I have a light that was used for a coral tank(expensive) so I guess I have the right light?? I only turn on the marine or blue bulb though because the other light is too bright. Thanks for your expertise


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i think swords are just fine with normal fertalizer. i was told to get seachem's flourish fertilizer. swords are pretty hardy, i just got 14 baby swords today. id say youre fine on light, but im not sure what the difference bertween a marine and normal bubl are, i jus think they are a lot more powerful


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

Thanks good luck with the baby plants







I guess I need to get some fertilzer and learn how that stuff works. Also how far to you stick the roots into the gravel?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have sand, but just put them all the way down so the plant stays anchored good. im getting some fertilizer tomorrow, in a few weeks im getting a ton of plants and a co2 system. but 12 baby swords are gonna take up a ton of room so ill sell/give some away.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

amazon swords are the best, i must say


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The only thing that you have to add except basic fertilization is to check if your lighting bulb provide the nessecary photosynthetic spectrum to your plants.Leave the lights on for at least 10 hours...

Enjoy your plants...


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> The only thing that you have to add except basic fertilization is to check if your lighting bulb provide the nessecary photosynthetic spectrum to your plants.Leave the lights on for at least 10 hours...
> 
> Enjoy your plants...


Can you elaborate on the lighting a little more? What would be the correct or a good light that would provide the nessecary photosynthetic spectrum? I also have several plants in my 75 gallon and was wondering what a good light would be for them.
EDIT:I have a 48" single strip light.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

Piromaniac said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that you have to add except basic fertilization is to check if your lighting bulb provide the nessecary photosynthetic spectrum to your plants.Leave the lights on for at least 10 hours...
> ...


 yes--please elaborate a lil more..i have about 12 swords and i need to know how to really take good care of them......i dont know anything about all of that fertilizer crap


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

there are speical light bulbs for plants....i think mines called "glow" or something...forget but go ask the store.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Also if your really serious go to a hydrophonics store they have some crazy growing bulbs.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

I guess what I am looking for is a bulb for my 48" single strip light that will optimize plant growth in my 75 gallon aquarium. I currently have 4 sword plants, red ludwigia, moneyworth, water sprite, hornwort and java ferns. Any help choosing the correct light bulb would be appreaciated. Thanks.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

2- 2.5 watts per gallon is moderate lighting. The single 48" strip will give you 40 watts. To get to the 2 watt/gallon look into getting two double 48" strips for 160watts or some compact fluorescents.

Most of the 48" bulbs are 40 watts. The kalvin ratting on each bulb is different though any K rating between 6700 and 9600 will be good for your swords from what I have read. Homedepot has 48" growlights for aquarium plants that are 9600K bulbs for like 5 dollars. My plants do fine with them. Its not cheap to invest in lighting but its something that you will appreciate when your all done.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

channafreak said:


> 2- 2.5 watts per gallon is moderate lighting. The single 48" strip will give you 40 watts. To get to the 2 watt/gallon look into getting two double 48" strips for 160watts or some compact fluorescents.
> 
> Most of the 48" bulbs are 40 watts. The kalvin ratting on each bulb is different though any K rating between 6700 and 9600 will be good for your swords from what I have read. Homedepot has 48" growlights for aquarium plants that are 9600K bulbs for like 5 dollars. My plants do fine with them. Its not cheap to invest in lighting but its something that you will appreciate when your all done.


 Thanks for your response. I will check into getting a new bulb. I want my plants to do well and enjoy watching them grow. I like the looks of a planted tank. Thanks again!!


----------

